# Lightroom and stretchmarks question, anyone done this?



## mc1979 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm planning on taking some maternity pics of my friend for FREE of course! I was wondering if Lightroom is going to be enough to do the trick for removing stretch marks using the soften skin tool. I know how to use it, just not seen an example yet of stretch marks being softened. Or do you know of anything in LR to use in conjunction with the soften skin tool?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 17, 2011)

The spot removal tool may help a bit...but this is really a job for Photoshop etc.


----------



## pixilstudio (Aug 17, 2011)

CS5 content aware delete does a really good job or heal tool


----------



## mc1979 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ehh, I was afraid of that..I don't have those programs yet. I do have Gimp but hate using it..LOL


----------



## Garbz (Aug 18, 2011)

If you have Gimp then look into the Resynthesizer plugin. It's similar to content aware fill and would do wonders for removing stretchmarks.


----------



## Tee (Aug 18, 2011)

Try using a combination of the skin softener brush and noise reduction slider.  I know....huh?  The noise reduction slider in LR can soften images enough to where this may help or reduce.


----------



## mc1979 (Aug 18, 2011)

Garbz said:


> If you have Gimp then look into the Resynthesizer plugin. It's similar to content aware fill and would do wonders for removing stretchmarks.



Garbz, thanks alot!


----------



## bogeyguy (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't photograph the "belly".


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 20, 2011)

LR3 is only good for removing spots, but not lines.


----------



## toddmclosson (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi - a little late to the response but PLEASE don't soften the stretch marks. We are all beautiful and in particular stretch marks (exhibitions of life giving) are very beautiful. If you don't want to show them, use cloth or lighting to hide or soften them. Post production work, in my opinion, should be minimized as it could be telling your model you agree that it should be hidden. With that said, I've had models insist I digitally alter them in post production....so do what you HAVE to do but definitely take the time to build up the positive qualities of *all *beauty. Hope this helps.this helps.o, but definitely 've had models n inhtingf you don't want to show themf


----------



## LunaMcmahan (May 24, 2017)

I have tried a few products for stretch marks and dermelastic serum is the only one that have given results. I could tell the difference within 2 weeks. I am going to start using it on a 10-year-old scar and see what happens.


----------



## TamiAz (May 24, 2017)

I would ask the client what she wants done. Personally, I think stretch marks are beautiful and part of pregnancy. Here is a picture from a recent maternity shoot I did. She had really dark purple stretch marks and she wanted them minimized, but not taken out. All I did is use the clarity brush in LR and it did the trick. 




Ally 3 by TamiAz, on Flickr


----------

